# Saturday cleaning day...



## Alison (Dec 16, 2006)

Saturday is the big cleaning day in our house. Vacuuming, laundry, scrubbing the floor.......

Lucas and I were scrubbing away when all of a sudden I felt someone lean up against me. I thought I had bumped into Lucas but it looks like the littlest helper was tuckered out. She's still asleep on the floor and the boys are quietly reading. It's my Christmas gift come early :mrgreen:


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 16, 2006)

How cute! Is her hair finally getting thicker? When are you coming to visit? I'm dying to meet her and the boys in person.


----------



## BoblyBill (Dec 16, 2006)

Beautiful... absolutely B E A U T I F U L... I don't think this should be here this is too good a picture to be in here...


----------



## Alison (Dec 16, 2006)

Awww, thanks guys. I wouldn't say her hair is much thicker Tammy, she's still mostly bald but I did notice when we were out tonight that there is one little strand on the side that touches the top of her ear .... bring on the barettes!


----------



## Karalee (Dec 16, 2006)

thats adorable!! You make me want to have kids just for the subjects


----------



## oldnavy170 (Dec 17, 2006)

I remember those moments when the kids feel asleep just about anywhere!!!!  She looks so cute just laying there!!!!


----------



## LilCujo (Dec 21, 2006)

So very cute, she is getting so big


----------



## Karimala (Dec 24, 2006)

How sweet.    Kids fall asleep in the cutest ways.


----------



## Jeremy Z (Jan 5, 2007)

That's a keeper; very nice.  Got links to your non-bloopers?


----------

